# Urinal With Seperate P-trap



## plbgbiz

Some members in a previous thread had mentioned never working on or seeing a urinal like this. 

This one is from before Standard bought American Radiator and became what is known today as American Standard.


----------



## Gettinit

They are the best to work on...especially when the previous plumber used thin chrome traps.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit

I am surprised they use a cleaner/sanitizer, or is that a trap primer?


----------



## rocksteady

In all honesty, I'd rather pull an integral trap urinal and clean it properly than deal with a leaking spud and a corroded 1 1/2" nipple in the wall. 








Paul


----------



## plbgbiz

Gettinit said:


> I am surprised they use a cleaner/sanitizer, or is that a trap primer?


Tapped sanitizer. I missed it in the photo but it has also been retrofitted with with a Toto autoflushing kit.


----------



## Gettinit

I like the Toto flushvalves.


----------



## deerslayer

Myself I prefer the exposed trap urinals and wish they were required! I hate pulling  urinals, it seems like I do 2 or 3 urinals a week. We have one account that has exposed trap urinals remove trap, auger drain and replace trap! Couldn't be easier!


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

deerslayer said:


> Myself I prefer the exposed trap urinals and wish they were required! I hate pulling  urinals, it seems like I do 2 or 3 urinals a week. We have one account that has exposed trap urinals remove trap, auger drain and replace trap! Couldn't be easier!


 I have never worked on an exposed trap urinal they are ilegal in Mass.


----------



## Gettinit

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I have never worked on an exposed trap urinal they are ilegal in Mass.


Why?


----------



## plbgbiz

Gettinit said:


> Why?


I believe the change was due to the unsanitary condition illustrated in the OP photo.


----------



## deerslayer

plbgbiz said:


> I believe the change was due to the unsanitary condition illustrated in the OP photo.


I have pulled enough of both to know that neither are sanitary down low!


----------



## Gettinit

plbgbiz said:


> I believe the change was due to the unsanitary condition illustrated in the OP photo.


Trap in or out, many cant hit the mint. You could put in a womens urinal and they would still miss. I think if there was only the floor to piss on they would miss it too.

I use miss in the hopes of...


----------



## Tommy plumber

I like the urinals that extend all the way to the floor.


----------



## Gettinit

There is a urinal at a K-Mart in Winston Salem. It goes to the floor. There is no flush valve and its not waterless. It has a small toilet tank just under the ceiling. The tank has a float assembly in it. Problem......no way to flush it. Soloution......let it run 24/7. You know, the only time I remember clearing the drain it was because it had trash in it.

I will try and get pics.


----------



## deerslayer

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the urinals that extend all the way to the floor.


I have never had to mess with one of those but itlooks like you have to auger through the trap or break out the BFH!
1 hospital we used to work at had the old blow out style urinals that were 50++ years old and they had never had a clog! 3.5 GPF but the traps and piping were clean when we removed them. They replaced them with flushless LOL and they are not happy!
I have had real good luck with Kohler siphonjets 1.0 gpf!


----------



## U666A

...


----------



## user7551

plbgbiz said:


> I believe the change was due to the unsanitary condition illustrated in the OP photo.


They are still made by all the fixture company's but have been outlawed in some area's do to sanitary reasons , I know I wouldn't want to service one .:no:


----------



## affordabledrain

I rather work on the exposed trap ones. easier to get in and out. I have a bar that I service. they have the exposed trap kind. Usually just pull the trap remove the cig buts and collect


----------



## PinkPlumber

Have you guys seen a urinal in a house yet?


----------



## Widdershins

PinkPlumber said:


> Have you guys seen a urinal in a house yet?


I've installed probably a dozen in residential settings over the years -- Usually in the pool house or some other outbuilding.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the urinals that extend all the way to the floor.


These are also illegal in Mass. We also have to use cast iron with leaded joints until it is washed by another fixture. Unless it is in a residential building.


----------



## Gettinit

I bet the commentary book in your area would be good reading.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

Gettinit said:


> I bet the commentary book in your area would be good reading.


 Mass has a code of there own and it is one of the most strict codes in the country.


----------



## pilot light

Looks good I was looking for one to use!:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Mass has a code of there own and it is one of the most strict codes in the country.


:icon_confused:

A commentary book is a code book that the inspectors use around here to help understand and better convey why some things are the way they are. There will be a comment near the code with an explanation. 

A code book serves few real purposes.....:jester: 
1. Uniformity and control over what works.
2. Opportunity to make money by others.
3. To keep something from happening again to a well to do person who knows others in the state that can contribute to the book. 
4. A good way to keep a record of how many years it takes for a certain code to make its way back into the books.


----------

